# Valle y la Endo...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay... por fin! Ya estrene la Endorphin este domingo!

Fue una rodada muy buena, pero no pude tomar muchas fotos...
Hize la rodada de un santuario donde pasan las mariposas monarca hacia Michoacán, y de ese punto nos fuimos por terraceria y montaña a un pueblo con un lago que es Valle de Bravo, y es un lugar muy bonito con muchas actividades a realizar (veleo, ski acuatico, pesca, golf, motos, etc. etc.). 
Como fuí en grupo, fue mas bien una rodada de ir, comer, y regresarnos. Normalmente se junta un grupo de mas de 20 personas mas los guías para esta rodada, lo que la hace muy lenta, pero esta vez eramos 4. Una de las cosas que me latían de esta rodada para estrenar la bici es que ya la había hecho vaaaarias veces, así que ya me conocía muchos tramos con la otra bici y la podía comparar un poco mas.
En la mañana, cuando salí de mi casa, estaba chispeando, con neblina ... :???:, y la carretera para llegar a Ocoyoacac (que es donde era el punto de reunión) llena de neblina, casi de buscar un camión y pegarsele atrás para ir mas seguro. Al llegar a la escuela, estaba Mauricio (que iba a ser las funciones de guía) esperando, y luego esperamos a otro chavo para salir (el otro chavo iba a encontrarnos directamente ya en el santuario). Metimos las bicis en la Van y salimos para el santuario.
Por una parte, empezamos a rodar a las 9:40 (normalmente empezamos después de las 11:00 por esperar que llegue la gente a la escuela de bici y montaña, trepar las bicis al camión o coches, movernos, desempacar las bicis, prepararlas, fotos, chorcha y luego ya que se anime el grupo), por lo que pensé que no ibamos a llegar tarde a Valle ni de regreso. Y por suerte, nos tocó un dia muuuuy bueno, con un poco de frío (nada que una subidita no curara) y mucho sol, y solo unas nubes en la mayoría de la rodada :saltarin :mrgreen:
Bueno, estos eramos los cuatro jinetes:








La rodada como tal la divido en dos secciones. La primera que es del santuario a un pueblito que se llama Capilla Vieja es mucho de ir por valles en caminos de terracería, pasando por varias lagunitas y es un camino muy fácil. 
La primera subidita termina en este camino. 








Esta rueda, fué muy buena en la primera sección, pero no tanto en la segunda, luego contaré de ella (una Nobby Nic 2.4).








Aquí estaba Mauricio y Raul arriba listos para empezar a bajar a los primeros valles:
















Unas fotos de los primeros valles. Realmente era un día muy bueno....
































La bici se sentía muy buena, muy suave, pero no andaba botando por la pedaleada. Probé con el ProPedal, y luego lo desactivé, y en ambos ajustes no se veía trabajar el amortiguador en plano, no interfería mucho la pedaleada con la suspensión. Eso fue muy bueno por que era una parte muy de rally. 
La parte antes de llegar a Capilla Vieja y después de Capilla Vieja antes de meternos al bosque no me gusta mucho, no se por qué, pero como que me aburre un poco.
En el bosque, como no pegaba el sol, el terreno estaba super resbaloso. A partir de aquí era casi pura bajada, y casi todo el camino cubierto por árboles. La Nobby Nic delantera andaba patine y patine, no me gustó esa rueda para terreno sobre mojado. Voy a volver a poner una Nevegal 2.35 Stick-e adelante, que tiene un agarre bastante bueno en casi cualquier condición, aunque es lenta para rally, pero como delantera no afecta mucho que sea lenta.
En una curva, Mauricio se resbaló y se calló por encontrarse con el arbol maldito, y luego Raúl se cayó casi en el mismo punto. Yo me bajo, recargo la bici para tomar una foto, y alejandome de la bici yo me caí.... también volví a descubrir que mis zapatos Shimano que tengo no son buenos para lodo..hahahaha... bueno, aquí esta la foto del arbol maldito..








Y la foto que me costó la caida:









Esta es una foto de Valle de Bravo desde lejos...








Y una foto de la iglesia...








De ahí fuimos a comer unos tacos, a esperar a la mamá de Mauricio que nos dió el aventón de regreso a Bici y Montaña, y se rompió una tasa, y cada quien a su casa.
En cuanto a la Endorphin, estas son mis primeras impresiones. Son las primeras y han sido bastante positivas la2 Ya contaré mas adelante como la voy sintiendo...
La bici es super manejable, muy estable. Es muy rigida para movimientos laterales, pero la suspensión trabajó muy bien con el RP23, y la Lyric también tuvo un desempeño espectacular. No tuve que jugar mucho con los ajustes. En el RP23 dejé el rebote mas o menos a la mitad, y en la Lyric usé la recomendación de 4-4-1 y la sentí muy responsiva. 
Yo antes traía cambios Shimano XT con mandos duales Hone. Para esta bici decidí irme por los SRAM x.9 (a excepción del cambio delantero, que es el que tenía en la otra bici, un Shimano XT). Me gustó mucho ese cambio, no se presentó Gasparín, que es el fantasma amistoso que le gusta hacer los cambios automáticos, y el cambio delantero funcionó espectacular, no se si se debía a los mandos SRAM, al diseño de la bici, o parte y parte. Lo que me destantéo derepente eran los cambios, de repente le estaba pegando a las palancas de los frenos para cambiar, o me detenía a ver que botón hacía que cambio, y también un poco mosqueado por no tener indicadores de la velocidad. Todo esto es cuestión de acostumbrarme y no creo que haya ningún problema. La verdad me encantó como funciona SRAM.
Los frenos (Magura Louise BAT) también me causaron muy buena impresión. Siento que en potencia tienen casí la misma que mis XT, pero ajustando el BAT, dejé la modulación mucho mas fácil de usar. Me fué mas fácil controlar la velocidad con estos frenos que con los XT. Falta ver que tal desempeño tienen posterior, pero igual estoy encantado con ellos. Y eso que me siguen gustando la configuración de mi Moto Lite, pero me ha gustado mas esta bici (menos mal, después de todo lo que sufrí por ella, jajaja).
En cuanto a las dimensiones de la potencia, ancho del manillar y la distancia del asiento, me quedó muy agusto, no hay nada que cambiar con eso. Los puños (unos Peaty) fueron muy angostos (maldita sea la vanidad, que los quería blancos) y resultaron un poco incómodos, pero ya regresé los Oury ****** que había guardado por si acaso... Y roté un poco mas los mandos, pero son ajustes normales...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Roberto te compro tus grips! jajajaja (es en serio)


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Gracias por el reporte Roberto :thumbsup: 
Muy buenas fotos y padres los paisajes. Excelente lugar para el viaje inagural de tu endo.
Me da gusto saber que sentiste tan bien tu bici, pues es dificil que una bici la sientas bien en la primera salida, pero pues la Endo era una garantia.
Nada mas ten cuidado a la hora de tomar fotos, a mi una vez me paso lo mismo, por andar tomando fotos, no me fije y casi me caigo por un barranco.
P.D. A que recorrido usaste la lyric?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

excelente, Roberto!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Roberto,

Felicidades por la Endo !!!. Esa bici es una garantía. Y se ve que se la pasaron súper en esa rodada.

Saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades, Roberto... muy buena reseña e impresiones... las fotos de envidia. Ya quisiera yo echarme una rodadita.

Proximo paso, meter la Endo a "El Muerto" para ver de que esta hecha!!!

Si te sirve de consuelo, los X.7 si tienen indicadores, pero son tan vagos que prefiero mirar el cassette.

La Nobby Nic delantera te la compro, rento, uso en consignacion, etc. A mi me gusto, sobre todo en terreno suelto. Para piso duro, tienen tacos mas bien faciles de doblar. Para piso humedo, son buenas mientras encuentren en que moder. Piso humedo duro, necesitas un compuesto mas blando.

A mi me parecio muy buena la NN y creo que el Mada todavia usa la 2.4" delantera. Muy solida para todo, sin brillar en ninguna cosa en particular.

Bueno, ahora tengo que probar la Minion DHF 2.35" adelante... a ver si es tan buena como dicen.

Uta... todavia tengo la Intense 2.25" CC (CC de CaCa). Bueno, no es tan mala, solo que no me inspira. En la primera rodada en el Muerto dio las nylon.

La Geax Sturdy sigue sorprendiendome... entre esa y la NN 2.25" están mis preferidas para traseras. Rapids y con agarre.

Tengo que reflotar tambien mi Panaracer Rampage.... mejor en seco que la Nevegal. no tan buena como la Nevegal en mojado.

Las Nevegal me gustan, pero se me hacen fragiles. Es la rueda que mas he ponchado, sin mencionar que pierde aire cuando no la usas. No, no es la camara, ya probe con varias marcas aprovechando que poncha seguido.

Y eso feu lo que me empujo a la DHF. Pero de entrada no me gusta que la DHF pese tanto para lo poquito que tiene de tamaño.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Padrísimas fotos y muy buenos comentarios. Concuerdo de la NN, es una llanta muy rápida pero no tiene tan buen agarre en terreno húmedo. No he probado las Nevegal pero me gustan mucho mis High Rollers para todo tipo de suelos.

Mis NN se fueron con la Flux, me hicieron una oferta que no pude rechazar y la vendí... la voy a extrañar.

Lo malo fue que la vendí a un tipo de cambio de 11!!!!!!! :eekster: :eekster: Resulta que con lo que me pagaron ya no me alcanza ni para un cuadro nuevo ahora!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Lo malo fue que la vendí a un tipo de cambio de 11!!!!!!! :eekster: :eekster: Resulta que con lo que me pagaron ya no me alcanza ni para un cuadro nuevo ahora!!!!


Pero si las Turner estan como a 1200!! Pues en cuanto la vendiste??? :skep:

Dice un pajarito que a lo mejor va a haber algunas en Jenson... y seguramene las XL no es que se vendan rapido.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Gracias por el reporte Roberto :thumbsup:
> Muy buenas fotos y padres los paisajes. Excelente lugar para el viaje inagural de tu endo.
> Me da gusto saber que sentiste tan bien tu bici, pues es dificil que una bici la sientas bien en la primera salida, pero pues la Endo era una garantia.
> Nada mas ten cuidado a la hora de tomar fotos, a mi una vez me paso lo mismo, por andar tomando fotos, no me fije y casi me caigo por un barranco.
> P.D. A que recorrido usaste la lyric?


La Lyric la traía entre 140 en la primera parte y como 150 en la bajada, se portó muy bien. Estoy muy contento


----------

